# Corns!



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Were just wondering, does colour matter as to what sex a corn snake is :?:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pretty much NO


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

kk i just had that thought in my head so thx for clearin that for me :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no probs mate, do get asked that a lot actually.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

None of you know what you are talking about, because none of you can limbo under a pineapple leaf, when you can, knowledge ensues!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dave, you werent even a member when this thread was started lol.. over 5 years ago :2thumb:


----------

